# Knicks Sign Morris



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

ESPN.com - NBA - Knicks sign Kentucky center Morris to 2-year deal

Didn't see a thread for this. I would say its, decent aquisition. Morris can be a backup center in the league.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

****, this is like getting a first round pick for free. It probably comes out of our LLE, but I'll take it. This is a phenomenal signing by Isiah. This guy is a player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks osman!

Someone educate me on this guy? What's his background? What's his strengths and weakness? 

Thanks


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Now all you have to do is get him to actually focus for a full game.

He's a talented kid, but he has mental lapses and disappears.

I don't think you got him for free.

 I will be interested to see him playing against the big boys though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How much was Butler asking for? Butler is a better player

In Randolph's 3 years he never developed a solid post game, he doesnt rebound great, not a good shotblocker, not a good passer and by the way lacks focus and passion


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Thanks osman!
> 
> Someone educate me on this guy? What's his background? What's his strengths and weakness?
> 
> Thanks



here's some info on him with his college stats and stuff

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=32


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Pretty unathletic, but a true center with a very strong body and good post scoring abilities. Probably below average in every other aspect of his game. Still, he's young and is a good value at this price. He was very touted out of high school. He went toe-to-toe with Dwight Howard in a nationally televised game in high school and came out on top; he can be near dominant when motivated.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

an article about morris from december.

The problematic prospect - NBA - Yahoo! Sports



> The father of the most intriguing NBA free agent in years sounded somewhat startled to hear of the sudden scramble surrounding his son. No one in the pros has called Ralph Morris about his kid Randolph at the University of Kentucky, but rest assured, the junior's status has sent several franchises searching for a simple answer to a complicated question.
> 
> Do we have a shot to sign Randolph Morris right now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*completely off topic*

anyone notice all Thomas' draft picks have been from either the PAC-10 or SEC the last few years and now Morris also from the SEC....just a thought.

edit: whoops forgot about Mardy from the A-10


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> ****, this is like getting a first round pick for free. It probably comes out of our LLE, but I'll take it. This is a phenomenal signing by Isiah. This guy is a player.


This guy is a stiff,slow feet,crappy attitude,no post moves and no jump shot....why you think he went undrafted.Hope it works out but he`ll be in the d-league within a year..book it


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> This guy is a stiff,slow feet,crappy attitude,no post moves and no jump shot....why you think he went undrafted.Hope it works out but he`ll be in the d-league within a year..book it


Okay Morris has annoyed me as much as anyone (probably more than anyone because I know what he can be) but some of what you say there isn't true.

He does have post moves and he does have a jump shot.

When modivated he can play really good defense - ie against UNC and Hansbourogh (sp?) and Noah and Horford at Florida. When he's not modivated to do well, then he disappears.

I wouldn't call him stiff necessarily, but he does have room to improve on offensive mobility. By that I mean, he doesn't really have the bball instincts to move around the court to get himself or other people open.

As far as sending him to the D-league, he's the type of kid if you send him down there, he will never make it back up again.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This kid can be worked in as Curry's backup of the future.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

as soon as he has a couple of good games someone will snatch him away like they did jackie butler...


jackie butler in SAN ANTONIO

<dl id="prastats"><dt>PPG</dt><dd>1.3 </dd><dt>RPG</dt><dd>0.50 </dd><dt>APG</dt><dd>0.3</dd><dt class="pralast">EFF</dt><dd class="pralast">0.17</dd></dl>only played 6 games and is avg 6 mins in those 6


he definately wouldve got more burn on the knicks.....


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

good signing. Is he joining the team now or in the offseason?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't screw it up....*

By all accounts this appears to be a great signing, but what IT does because of it is the key. Morris is a thinner version of Curry, it seems, with the same weaknesses. An article in the Post suggests Thomas could replace Frye with Morris and use Frye to get Carter. Morris is a weak rebounder (maybe weaker than Frye, no way to know, yet) and does not possess the offensive skills of Frye (better down low, no where near the shooter). Couple these with the with motivation questions and the pairing with Curry would be a disaster of massive proportions. Getting Carter would be another downside of the trade. Carter, while marvelously talented, is already 30 years old and has had leg problems. An earthbound Carter would be a fraction of what he is now. It would be a waste of time as the Knicks will not compete for a title in the next 2 years. Trading Frye should bring a young, talented, 1,2,or 3. I would be more inclined to trade Morris (who is even more valuable now than if he was drafted because he is cheaper) in a package for a higher pick or a young star. Maybe....if Morris shows the staff something, the unthinkable could happen. Maybe Curry could be moved.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as far as his motivation , it appears morris has grown up , and learned a lesson that his career is not given to him but that he has to earn it.

as far as what he's accomplished in college he is playing as well as the top prospects at the center spot.

a little comparison 

greg oden 
min. 28.9 points 15.4 reb. 9.5 bl. 3.5 points per shot 1.65 fg% .616 ft .636

roy hibbert 
min. 26.3 pts. 12.7 reb. 6.8 blk. 2.4 pts per shot 1.75 fg% .673 ft .696

spencer hawes 
min. 28.9 pts 14.9 reb. 6.4 blk. 1.7 pps.1.27 fg% .523 ft. .755

aaron gray 
min. 27.9 pts. 13.9 reb. 9.5 blk. 1.7 pps.1.38 fg% .565 ft% .548

randolph morris
min. 27.6 pts 16.1 reb. 7.8 blk. 2.1 pps. 1.60 fg% .592 ft% .683

in reality he is a 1st round pick and at the moment probably better than hawes and gray as a player overall.

the big advantage to having him now is the time the coaches have with him between now and the draft , thats 3 months extra time over any rookie next year , that in itself makes this a great move if the guy has any game at all....his biggest issue to me is that he may be shorter than his listed height of 6'11, he may have grown into that height but he was exposed as being shorter than that as a frosh when he origianlly came out.

and since i'm a believer when it comes to mark aquirre as a big man coach i give this a pretty good chance to work out for everyone.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*6'11 in shoes*

FWIW....Since he knew he was going to be auditioning for a contract, he knew he would have to play hard and be in shape. As an article I read said: He was in essence a FA in a contract year. Because of this, it MAY be a stretch to assume he has simply matured. Maybe he has but really only time will tell.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Don't screw it up....*



alphaorange said:


> By all accounts this appears to be a great signing, but what IT does because of it is the key. Morris is a thinner version of Curry, it seems, with the same weaknesses. An article in the Post suggests Thomas could replace Frye with Morris and use Frye to get Carter. Morris is a weak rebounder (maybe weaker than Frye, no way to know, yet) and does not possess the offensive skills of Frye (better down low, no where near the shooter). Couple these with the with motivation questions and the pairing with Curry would be a disaster of massive proportions. Getting Carter would be another downside of the trade. Carter, while marvelously talented, is already 30 years old and has had leg problems. An earthbound Carter would be a fraction of what he is now. It would be a waste of time as the Knicks will not compete for a title in the next 2 years. Trading Frye should bring a young, talented, 1,2,or 3. I would be more inclined to trade Morris (who is even more valuable now than if he was drafted because he is cheaper) in a package for a higher pick or a young star. Maybe....if Morris shows the staff something, the unthinkable could happen. Maybe Curry could be moved.


the carter deal is a VERY bad move,if i could package frye with jeffries and filler etc then id make a move for zach randolph,randolph is done in portland,he will be moved in the offseason you can book it


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Don't screw it up....*



www.starbury.com said:


> the carter deal is a VERY bad move,if i could package frye with jeffries and filler etc then id make a move for zach randolph,randolph is done in portland,he will be moved in the offseason you can book it


How does Randolph really help this team? I think he'd have the same issues that Curry currently has, the ability to draw double teams without anyone capitalizing on them. Even worse, Randolph adds no dimension to this team that Curry does not already provide. It would seem as though that move would be pointless especially when you consider Randolph's poor health, sketchy past, and contract length unless of course you were trying to trade him in another deal.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

23 points 10 rebounds 46.0fg 82.0ft


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

At least we have a backup center now!


----------

